# Correct form of vincere for “I am overcoming”



## Babiblue2482

Could someone please translate “I am overcoming” into Latin for me using the verb vincere?


----------



## P2Grafn0l

From what I know:

*Vincō* means both = I overcome / I am overcoming.
*Vincam* as a present subjunctive = I may overcome / I may be overcoming.


----------



## Babiblue2482

Thank you. What is vinci?


----------



## P2Grafn0l

This is how I make sense of them:

*The Active Infinitives 

Vincere *is the present active infinitive* = *To overcome. (In Dutch: Te overwinnen.)

*Vīcisse *is the perfect active infinitive = To have overcome. (In Dutch: Te hebben overwonnen.) 

*Victūrus esse *is the future active infinitive = To will overcome. (In Dutch: Te zullen overwinnen.) 
(Sorry if it doesn't make sense to you in English, so maybe this holds the true English meaning of the infinitive above = To about to overcome.) 

*The Passive Infinitives *

*Vincī* is the present passive infinitive = To be overcome. (In Dutch: Te worden overwonnen.)
*
Victus esse *is the perfect passive infinitive = To have been overcome. (In Dutch: Te zijn overwonnen.)
*
Victum īrī *is the future passive infinitive = To will be overcome. (In Dutch: Te zullen worden overwonnen.) 
(Or maybe this is the translation of the infinitive above = To about to BE overcome!)

*A Subjunctive Verb*

*Vincar *is a present passive first person singular subjunctive verb = I may be overcome / I may be getting overcome.

(P.s. I wonder why there is no subjunctive infinitive, perhaps the Romans ran out of spelling combinations, hahaha.)


----------



## Scholiast

Pedantic greetings



P2Grafn0l said:


> *Vincar *is a present passive first person singular subjunctive verb = I may be overcome / I may be getting overcome.
> 
> (P.s. I wonder why there is no subjunctive infinitive, perhaps the Romans ran out of spelling combinations, hahaha.)



_vincar_ is also future indicative passive, 'I shall be defeated/overcome'.

And of course there cannot be, even in principle, a 'subjunctive infinitive'. They are grammatically different moods. Of course something like this might exist in Dutch, but followers of this Thread would be grateful to know how it would be used.

Σ


----------



## Babiblue2482

Thanks so much for your responses!


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Scholiast said:


> Pedantic greetings
> 
> 
> 
> _vincar_ is also future indicative passive, 'I shall be defeated/overcome'.
> 
> And of course there cannot be, even in principle, a 'subjunctive infinitive'. They are grammatically different moods. Of course something like this might exist in Dutch, but followers of this Thread would be grateful to know how it would be used.
> 
> Σ



Correct, and *Vincam *is both future active indicative and present active subjunctive, in first person singular.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Scholiast said:


> Pedantic greetings



Just two months ago, I knew nothing about Latin. 
So you might know more about Latin than I do, Scholiast.
Apparently, I haven't made a mistake, or else you would have shown it here, right?
If so, then please do, for I want to learn.


----------

